

Facebook's move ain't about changes in privacy norms - bootload
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/01/16/facebooks_move.html

======
bootload
_"... Bob trust Alice. Bob tells Alice something that he doesn't want anyone
else to know and he tells her not to tell anyone. Alice tells everyone at
school because she believes she can gain social stature from it. Bob is hurt
and embarrassed. His trust in Alice diminishes. Bob now has two choices. He
can break up with Alice, tell the world that Alice is evil, and be perpetually
horribly hurt. Or he can take what he learned and manipulate Alice. Next time
something bugs him, he'll tell Alice precisely because he wants everyone to
know. And if he wants to guarantee that it'll spread, he'll tell her not to
tell anyone.

... Facebook is perfectly content to break Bob's trust because it knows that
Bob can't totally run away from it. They're still stuck in the same school
together. But, more importantly, Facebook _WANTS* Bob to twist Facebook around
and tell it stuff that it'll spread to everyone ..."*

The most articulate version of what kinds of problems your average facebook
users now faces. A slime-bag move, but what do you expect for nothing?

 _"... The best way to maintain privacy as a public figure is to give folks
the impression that everything about you is in public ..."_

Damn, somebody is on to me.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
yea, that's why I "always" use my name as my internet handle.

~~~
ubernostrum
I just stay in touch with my friends via phone calls. Keeps things between me,
them and the NSA.

~~~
josefresco
And AT&T and possibly China...

------
terrellm
For anyone who can't read the "x-small" font in the main body, Readability is
your friend (<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability>)

------
ojbyrne
Since it seems like the writer's first language is English, I feel comfortable
pointing out that this is poorly written to the point of incoherence.

